# Tybee Pier Report



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thursday 9-18. Got to the pier at five in the afternoon. Wind 15mph from the west. Talked to a couple of regulars...nothing biting....one guy caught a small whiting.

Friday 9-19. Went and caught bait at daylight. Got plenty of live shrimp and finger mullet. The shrimp were 3" and 4" big....hated to use them for bait. Arrived at the pier at 8:00 am. No wind, water not too muddy, and CALM. Tide was about to change and come back in. Nalene and I each caught a puffer fish right off. About 9:00 the Trout started to bite and by 10:30 we had six keepers(13" or better) in the cooler with the biggist going 17 1/2". We released about 3 or 4 that were under size. Nalene got a nice 4LB Black Drum a couple of hours later.....Can't stand it when my women out fishes me! We also caught a dozen or so whiting, a couple of small blues, a pompano, and a small ray..... only kept one whiting that just did make 10". We stayed about 10 hours and came back at dusk to watch. Other catches: small whiting, a few rays, and some under size Black Tip sharks. Also, there were alot of bait fish in the water...mostly big pods of mullet.

Saturday 9-20. Went again and caught bait at daylight. Had to work alot harder for the shrimp...but the finger mullet were plentyfull. Also got some menhaden and polywogs(mud minnows). Got to pier around 9:00. Wind 6 or 8 mph. Water clear and calm. Not a cloud in the sky. A fine day to fish. The Trout bite began about 10:00 but was much slower than the day before, but was steady most of the day. By lunch we had cought 5 but could only keep 2 of those....Others did much better....maybe about 10-12 keepers with one big sow that went 20". The bite was on today...Everyone catching fish. Lots of Whiting,blues,pompano, rays, and a few spot. Saw two large spanish caught and one of the bluefish was the BIGGEST I've seen....Maybe around 15 or 16 inchs. Two trash can lid size rays were landed.....I had fun getting one of them. A great day to fish Tybee pier. Everyone(including smiling tourist) were catching fish. Left the pier with a cooler full of Trout,Whiting, and Pompano. Dang, sure would have loved to get one of those big spanish. Met a guy who fishes OB, Apache, and Cherry Grove....He really helped fill my cooler with keepers.Thanks Scott...Good to fish with you. He should be showing up here on the board. Oh yea, I was not there but Scott landed 2 puppy spot tail. Anyway, a great day fishing on Tybee Pier.

Sunday 9-21. Got to pier at about 8:00. Only had fresh dead shirimp and mullet. Wind around 10 MPH, water clear, but choppy. Caught some undersize whiting. Something was tearing up the cut mullet, but no hook-ups....I guess small bluefish. Only fished till 10:00. No keepers. Still lots of bait pods.......Did not see anything else caught. Well, we had fun, met some new folks, and caught some nice fish to enjoy this winter. Can't wait to get get back.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I must have just missed you. I got there at 1130. Not much happened the rest of the day, although I did find out what was tearing up the mullet. BIG spanish! Had one cut me off before I gave up on that effort. Went further down the beach and tossed jigs with no luck for flounder. Came back to the pier to watch someone hook up with a probably 36" spottail. Left around 630 to go fish inshore with not much luck there either. Good news is I will have wheels soon, so I'll be in time for the fall run.


----------



## l.scott (Sep 22, 2003)

Had a great time fishing at tybee pier with Fatback.Something big took the small crab he gave me,almost lost my pole.The crab looked like a sheephead took a bite out of it. It was only in the water 5 min


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Scott,

Hey man, welcome to the board. I had a good time fishing with you. At the bait hole I netted 2 or 3 other small crabs....should have kept them. I would have landed that big something.LOL. 

Introduce yourself on the N. Carolina board....you might have allready have fished with some of those guys and did not know it. Take care, and I look foward to reading your reports. Glenn.


----------

